# Vorbereitungslehrgänge Hessen/Frankfurt am Main



## Raketenangler (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Angelfans,

bin Neu hier und bin begeistert als Anfänger in diesem Forum Tips und Tricks finden zu dürfen! 

Ich habe etwas "blut" geleckt und das Angeln durch einen Freund der im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist, für mich entdeckt.

Fakt ist ich habe derzeit keinen Fischereischein und möchte das so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen, jedoch finde ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs für diesen Monat Juli oder Aug.

Die nächste Staatl. Prüfung ist am 14. Aug und die würde ich gerne belegen.

Wie ich gelesen habe ist es gesetzlich ja untersagt mit meinem Freund der einen Fischereischein hat mit zu angeln, auch nicht als Helfer und das stimmt mich sehr traurig, daher möchte ich den Schein sofort machen.

Wäre über jeden Tip wo ein Vorbereitungslehrgagn stattfindet im Raum FFM und Umgebung dankbar.

Viele Grüße und Petri !


----------



## Raketenangler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgänge Hessen/Frankfurt am Main*

Hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, eigentlich bin ich zeitlich so sehr durch meine Selbstständigkeit eingespannt (auch an WE), so dass es für mich nur äusserst schwer möglich wäre den Kurs zu besuchen, ich denke ich würde es hinbekommen, jedoch wäre ich auch für jeden Tip dankbar, wenn jemand weiss wie man den Vorbereitungslehrgang "umgehen" könnte, vielleicht durch einen Kulanten Kursleiter oder ähnliches.

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich möchte mich intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigen, mich gesetzeskonform verhalten und alle Regeln der Fischerei beachten. Ebenfalls habe ich Achtung vor dem Leben und dementsprechend bin ich bereit alles nötige für den Fischereischein zu lernen.
Es ist lediglich ein zeitliches Problem wegen dem Kurs.


----------



## Purist (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgänge Hessen/Frankfurt am Main*

Du willst dich an Recht und Gesetz halten, aber hier in Hessen den Lehrgang "umgehen"? 
Im Fischereigesetz für das Land Hessen steht unter §26 Abs.3 sinngemäß:



> (3) Die für das Fischereiwesen zuständige Ministerin oder der dafür  zuständige Minister wird ermächtigt, durch eine Prüfungsordnung für die  Fischerprüfung das Nähere zu den Prüfungsgebieten, den Anforderungen,  der Zusammensetzung der Prüfungsausschüsse, den Prüfungsgebühren und dem  Prüfungsverfahren zu regeln. *In der Prüfungsordnung ist die Zulassung  zur Fischerprüfung von der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang  abhängig zu machen.*



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Raketenangler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgänge Hessen/Frankfurt am Main*

Umgehen war vielleicht ein falscher Ausdruck, wie du richtig gelesen hast möchte ich mich ans Gesetz halten und ein Fischereischein ablegen, und den damit erforderlichen Vorbereitungskurs absolvieren.

Jedoch dachte ich evt daran, dass es in der Praxis Wege und Möglichkeiten gibt den Vorbereitungskurs einfacher bzw zeitlich angenehmer zu erlangen, da ich durch meine Berufstätigkeit eingeschränkt bin, auch an Wochenenden.

Schade das du mein Anliegen falsch verstanden hast und direkt versuchst meine Gedanken eines Gesetzeskonformen Verhaltens in Frage zu stellen.

Ich schrie ja auch wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich mich da irgendwie durchkämpfen muss ...

Und Ja habe noch Fragen, kennt jemand einen Vorbereitungskurs in und um FFM im Monat Juli oder August?


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgänge Hessen/Frankfurt am Main*

Wegen Terminen (Lehrgang wie Prüfung) findest Du hier links: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111438

Ich verstehe es, wenn Du als Selbständiger um Zeit kämpfst, Du bezahlst den Kurs quasi doppelt mit Kursgebühr und Verdienstausfall. Aber ich fürchte, da musst Du durch. Es sind ja nur zwei Wochenenden, dann ist es erledigt. Also: Augen zu und durch! Ich hoffe, Du findest danach mehr Zeit zum angeln...
Grüße,
Michael


----------

